# Will 25kg grain fit in a 30L drum?



## philistine (30/3/16)

Hey all,
Subject line says it all really...
Ive got some 25kg sacks of grain and need to store them. I found some cheap 30L food grade plastic storage drums but not sure if they're big enough (sack noob here)

Should i get em?


----------



## dblunn (30/3/16)

I don't think so, it takes me 2 x 25L re-sealable Bunnings buckets to hold a bag of malt. If the price is ok then buy more of them.
Dave


----------



## Blind Dog (30/3/16)

25kg of grain needs more than 30 litres of space. I used to use 50L storage bins and found that some grains needed more space. I now use the minin wheelie bins that Bunnings has every so often, as a sack fits inside. I'm not at home so can't check, but from memory they're 60L.

If the drums are cheap enough and rodent proof, then, as Dave said, just buy more. Just note that you'll have to tip the grain in, so make sure they'll hold loose grain


----------



## wynnum1 (30/3/16)

I put the grain in clean drink bottles and a 2 L coke bottle holds about 1.25 kilo so 25 kilo of grain would need 40l container.


----------



## MHB (30/3/16)

Back when I had over 100, 20L pails, most bags of malt fitted in 2 of them (just, well shaken down), some of the crystal malts and all the flaked products needed 2+ 
Found them very good, water and air tight, kept out rats mice, mealy moth and any weevils that didn't come with the malt.
Mark


----------



## wynnum1 (30/3/16)

Plastic paint pails got a couple out of skip 15 L Dulux acrylic sealer pp5 look just as good as the bunnings but a little smaller .
Washing detergent will dissolve the acrylic paint or just water if can get before drys.


----------



## Parks (30/3/16)

I get 1 sack exactly into 3 x 15L tubs.


----------



## nosco (30/3/16)

The 60lt drums do the job if you can find em. They fit a bag easily with a bit of room for a container or bag of spec malt. Pretty air tigjt and will keep any pests out. Get a coloured one to keep the light out


----------



## nosco (30/3/16)

Get onto a plastics supply place

http://www.theplasticman.com.au/default/products.mobi/64/101/Bottles,-Drums-&-Jerry-Cans/Drums


----------



## nosco (30/3/16)

I got mine from 

http://www.peopleinplastic.com.au/

In Sunshine, Melbourne. I have 4 black ones for grain and a white one for a fermenter. Ill need a few more before the bulk buy.....


----------



## Rocker1986 (30/3/16)

That must be a ******* pain in the arse putting grain into and getting it out of plastic soft drink bottles. :lol:

I found for base malts those 20L handy pail things or whatever they were held about half a sack each, but now I just use the 60L water storage containers from Bunnings that are similar to the fermenters. They fit the whole sack in and are sealed off from unwanted pests getting inside them. Actually I tipped 20kg of pils malt into one of them when I got them home and I reckon there was still enough space in it to hold another full sack of grain - it only filled it up to just under half. :blink:


----------



## Parks (30/3/16)

I would be very weary of the headspace in your storage container. Every time you open and close the container some fresh, humid air is getting in.

I leave a plastic liner inside my containers so I can keep the grain as air-free as possible and have had grain over 12months old still crunchy as always.


----------



## Rocker1986 (30/3/16)

I normally use mine up well before 12 months, but I might look into some sort of thing that can sit inside the container on top of the grain to try to keep the air off it as much as possible. Maybe even the plastic lining from the malt sacks.


----------



## Parks (30/3/16)

That's precisely what I use.


----------



## Alchomist (30/3/16)

How would a blast of Co2 go for keeping the grain fresh in a plastic bucket go?


----------



## Mardoo (30/3/16)

Alcomist, I've heard of people doing that. Couldn't hurt. 

Wynnum1 make sure there's zero scent left. Malt picks up scents easily. 

May have been mentioned but a lot of self-store places sell 20L buckets at a much better price than Bunnings. Bakeries often have 15L ones for sale, just watch for ones that smell of strawberry, chocolate, etc. I got ones off eBay for a great price.


----------



## slcmorro (30/3/16)

No.


----------



## Rocker1986 (30/3/16)

Parks said:


> That's precisely what I use.


Excellent. Unfortunately there are none here at present but next time I buy one I'll keep the plastic lining.


----------



## sp0rk (30/3/16)

All of my grains get stored inside of these bags, inside of either 20L buckets or 60L fermenters
Been thinking about using them as fermenter liners, too...
http://www.bunnings.com.au/glad-70l-heavy-duty-clear-garbage-bags-50pk_p4520261


----------



## Brewman_ (31/3/16)

One of my customers comes in with a few 50L Fermenters. No holes and the rubber seal lid.
A bag of malt cracked into each one. He has the ones with swinging handles.

Perfect.


----------



## wynnum1 (31/3/16)

sp0rk said:


> All of my grains get stored inside of these bags, inside of either 20L buckets or 60L fermenters
> Been thinking about using them as fermenter liners, too...
> http://www.bunnings.com.au/glad-70l-heavy-duty-clear-garbage-bags-50pk_p4520261


 Garbage Bags probably ok for grain but they are made to decompose and probably not food grade and there is probably a better and cheaper option .


----------



## idzy (31/3/16)

No it won't.


----------



## Mardoo (31/3/16)

Idzy's back!


----------



## philistine (1/4/16)

cheers for the info guys. I actually decided to go and check out a local feed store (i live in the country these days) and they had 80L olive barrels with heavy duty airtight lids with o-rings for $20 each TOTAL BARGAIN.
If anyone wants some, they're in Kyneton ;-)


----------



## butisitart (1/4/16)

generally speaking,
25kg goes pat tight into a 42L tub (bunnings, $14.50) after you use 1kg for something useful (like making beer).
reject shop has stackable 9L containers for $3.50, pin accurate for 5kg grain (if you buy stuff like carapils or whatever in smaller doses).
i load my 42L bins down to a few of the 9L when they're 1/2 full to save room, keep fresh, and free the big bins up for the next sack.
also at reject shop, 2x 1.5L for $3.50, 1.5 L is perfect for 900g after you've used 100g out of a kilo bag for something useful (like making beer).
no affiliations etc

phillistine - have they got a franchise in brizvegas??

oh - as per blind dog above - not all grains are equal - i've got 500g roast barley that just crams into a 1.5L, and 500g carawheat that only 1/2 fills an identical container. i had to weigh them to check - the volume is so obviously different.


----------



## philistine (3/4/16)

haha, i highly doubt they have a franchise - its just a family-owned, farming products and feed store in a small country town! But, Im sure if you look for similar kinds of places up your way you'll find something. Think horse feed, agricultural supplies, pet supplies (but not the big city-chain type ones)


----------



## wynnum1 (3/4/16)

philistine said:


> haha, i highly doubt they have a franchise - its just a family-owned, farming products and feed store in a small country town! But, Im sure if you look for similar kinds of places up your way you'll find something. Think horse feed, agricultural supplies, pet supplies (but not the big city-chain type ones)


Went into big city -chain store here in Brisbane had farmers in its name talk about over priced and nothing to do with farm supplies. .


----------



## sp0rk (3/4/16)

wynnum1 said:


> Garbage Bags probably ok for grain but they are made to decompose and probably not food grade and there is probably a better and cheaper option .


I had a few fermenter liners I picked up from a BoP joint and they seem to be the exact same thing


----------

